# Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku



## Pokerclock (15. November 2007)

*Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich demnächst stolzer Eigentümer eines neuen Notebooks werde (mein erstes), mache ich mir vorallem sorgen um die Lebenszeit meines Akkus. 

Deshalb bitte ich euch mir ein paar Tipps zu geben, wie man die Lebenszeit verlängert. 

Der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Eigene Erfahrungsberichte sind mir ebenfalls sehr wichtig

Mir geht es vorallem darum, dass auch noch nach 18 Monaten die Akkulaufzeit ist wie am ersten Tag

Die ersten Tipps habe ich hier gefunden http://www.amilo-forum.de/topic,17,-Tipp+Akku+Lebenszeit+verlaengern.html


----------



## Masher (15. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Beim verringern der Helligkeit verbrauchst du weniger strom und der akku wird geschonT!


----------



## danone (15. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

hmmm, also ich habe auch ein Qualitätsakku in einem Qualtitätsbook und noch nie auf den akku geachtet. der akku ist einfach drin egal ob am netz bin oder nicht. die Lebenszeit hat sich seit 1 Jahr nicht verschlechtert....

ab und an lasse ich den Laptop auf akku betrieb komplett leer laufen und lade anschließend wieder. vielleicht trägt das auch zur lebensdauer bei


----------



## altness (22. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

mir wurde gesagt, dass man bei netzbetrieb den akku immer entfernen sollte. hab ich nie gemacht, weils mir zu unpraktisch war und ich nich einsah wie der akku "überladen" sollte... naja, die akkulaufzeit hat gelitten(von 2,5 auf 0,75^^), mein laptop is aber auch schon 4Jahre alt^^ insofern, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen obs jetzt daran gelegen hat.


----------



## SkastYX (22. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Früher war es richtig den Akku immer ganz zu entladen und dann wieder zu füllen.
Heutzutage ist das aber nicht mehr notwendig, allerdings kann man oft durch dieses Training die Akkulaufzeit um 5-10% steigern


----------



## Pokerclock (23. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Bis jetzt ist mit folgendes aufgefallen. Als ich den Stromverbrauch messen wollte, war mir eine ungewöhnlich hohe Watt-Zahl ins Auge gefallen > 70 Watt Verbrauch bei Win Idle. Der Akku war drin und bei 100%, also voll geladen, was mir auch das Kontrolllämpchen am Laptop bestätigte.

Ich wartete noch 15 Minuten aber keine Veränderung des Stromverbrauchs. Als ich den Akku herausnahm > 16 Watt Verbrauch bei Win Idle!

Daraus schließe ich, dass trotz dem vollendeten Ladezyklus der Akku weiterhin geladen wurde. Ergo wird bei dauerndem Netzbetrieb und man dabei den Akku nicht entfernt der Akku schneller altern auf Grund der Aufladung.


----------



## danone (23. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

das ist wirklich merkwürdig. nur wenn er bei mir ladet steigt die wattzahl so hoch. 
im normal betrieb verbrauch meine schüssel nur ca. 35Watt (gemessen mit sonem Seckdosenmessgerät)
notebook: CPU T7200, GF 7600GO, 2GB, 160GB

vielleicht arbeitet dein htc nicht richtig. (dieses Progi welches CPU takt grafiktakt regelt)


----------



## Pokerclock (23. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Das war auch meine erste Vermutung. Aber viele BIOS-Besuche und zwei XP.Neuaufsetzungen später ist das Prob. immer noch da. Auch das komplette entfernen der HP-Software war nicht erfolgreich. Gibt es sonst noch Anlaufpunkte?


----------



## danone (23. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

normalerweise  funktioniert alles wenn der laptop im Ursprungszustand zurückgesetzt wird. dann ist die software+treiber alles bestens abgestimmt.

ansonsten würde ich
1. mit everest die Taktraten der CPu und der Grafikkarte kontrollierem. die sollten ja dynamisch sein und sich im idle modus weit runtertakten
2. Bios Update + alle neusten Treiber und Tools nach einer neuaufsetzung installieren.
3. notfalls den amilo support kontaktieren


----------



## Pokerclock (23. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Ich glaub ich hab das Prob gefunden!

Wenn ich auf Netzbetrieb arbeite, habe ich immer viele Kabel am Laptop dranhängen. Unter anderem auch eine externe Festplatte. Hängt die nicht dran, geht auch bei Netztbetrieb (Akku drin) die Wattzahl runter auf ca. 20 Watt.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## Markus23 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tipps längere Lebenszeit für Notebook-Akku*

Hallo,

der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich habe mich auch gerade ein bisschen informiert, da mein Akku gefühlsmäßig auch schon früher schlapp macht. Ich habe hier noch ein paar Tipps gefunden: http://www.expli.de/anleitung/laptop-akku-lebenszeit-verlaengern-927/

Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen.

Gruß


----------

